# Rocko is officially a young man



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

Rocko is officially a young man he has proven to make the babies and to celebrate wanted to share some pictures.

Would love to find him a gorgeous F1 Red american girlfriend to make many beautiful babies...

Lol


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow, he's gorgeous, a total stunner! Congrats on being daddy to your 1st litter of pups Rocko.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh Rocko what will Miss Darcy think of that? Oh well never mind you are sooo gorgeous x


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

She will always be his official wife...lol


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mmmmm interesting thought....
He is absolutely gorgeous, and I love his groom - had he just been done??
What about my little ruby?? 
American red F1 toy - but only just 5 1/2 months so definitely no babies for her just yet - in fact Ralph is getting the dreaded ball chop next week


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi All,
Any Breeding talks need to be taken off the forum please. you can contact eachother personally, but any breeding arrangements need to be kept off the forum.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Hi All,
> Any Breeding talks need to be taken off the forum please. you can contact eachother personally, but any breeding arrangements need to be kept off the forum.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


Sorry....


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Mmmmm interesting thought....
> He is absolutely gorgeous, and I love his groom - had he just been done??
> What about my little ruby??
> American red F1 toy - but only just 5 1/2 months so definitely no babies for her just yet - in fact Ralph is getting the dreaded ball chop next week


Will drop you a message to your inbox.

xx


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

He had been groomed on tuesday... he needed a major groom as i had been away for 3 weeks, and i knew my friend wouldn't be able to cope with the brushing...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Tinman said:


> Sorry....


no problem, just a friendly reminder.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I've just took a screen shot of him for my groomer, I hate it when they go too short.
Do you brush rocko daily?
I only tend to do once or twice a week?


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

I try my best to brush him daily, he has a lot of hair someone said this is because he is half american its the thickness rather than the super tight curl.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

What I wouldn't give to be able to keep Jake that long!! Even combing and brushing every day he matts after a certain length. out:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

jasmine.bouait said:


> I try my best to brush him daily, he has a lot of hair someone said this is because he is half american its the thickness rather than the super tight curl.


Yes ruby is more fur than curl, although her legs are curly, and if I split her fluff ......(that sounds well!!) it looks darker with more of a crinkle in it, so it will be interesting to see after her first proper cut what it's like. X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Rocko is incredibly handsome. I would say that is a similar length to Dudley's coat now, but I keep Dudley's legs a bit shorter as he gets horrid little matts there and he hates me grooming his legs, he is due a full wash and brush up so will be interesting to see, they look so different fluffed up.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Rocko is stunning. Beautiful colour.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Rocko is lovely.. Is he related to Miss Darcy? They have similar features.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Rocko is just a gorgeous boy...

ive always had a HUGE soft spot for him 

He's had a really good groom too

xxx


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

Ohhh thank you everyone for all the lovely comments....
It is hard work I am not going to lie and really not looking forward to the wet weather :rain: as that is just an absolute nightmare, all the washing combing and drying loooool...But he is defo a mummys baby so I have the most time for him.

He isnt related to Darcy funny I see the resemblance too Darcy is an english cockapoo and Rocko is an :usa2: cockapoo....

:ilmc:
x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's gorgeous and I'm sure his offspring will be .... Is that picture at Miss Darceys ?? I so love that carpet xx


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

Yes it is loool... May great at taking pictures... Xxx


----------

